# Tanned animal hides



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey guys, I am wondering about a couple animal hides I inherited when my uncle passed away. I was given tons of tanned hides, most of which I am keeping! But the wife says no way to two Mule Deer fawn hides i recieved. They are in awesome condition, head and feet are attached. There is a pretty cool story behind how it happened back in the eighties. Anyway, is there anywhere I could sell these? Maybe on here or maybe someone knows someone that buys things like these....Thanks! I will upload a picture of them this evening!


----------

